# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  جاليري أبناء مصر

## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صَلاح طاهر وعالم إبداعه
قدم صلاح طاهر نماذج فذة من أعماله بعضها مستوحي من العوالم الكونية وخاصة عالم الفضاء وعالم البحار وبعضها مستوحي من مناخ العصر الصناعي وعوالم البناء والانشاء ولكن عوالمه تقدم ايحاءات من الطبيعة ولا تصورها كما هي بل هو يحور مشاهدها وتخلق عالما آخر معادلا لها .. عالما من الايقاعات التشكيلية تشير الي البحار ولو لم تر بحرا وتلمح فيها سحر العوالم البستانية ولو لم تر معالم البستان في الطبيعة وتزخر بالبراكين احيانا وبالصخور احيانا أخرى ..
   وكأن كل المشاهد الطبيعية تمر عنده خلال جهاز تقطير دقيق فتخرج خالصة مصفاة أو كأنه صانع عطور ماهر يعتصر من الورود والأزهار اريجها العبق ويعيد مزجه وتكوينه فاذا بنا ازاء معادل تشكيلي فيه عبير الاشياء ولكنه قد انفصل عنها واستقل بعالمه الخاص.
لقد استطاع صلاح طاهر بادراكه العميق للتكوين الأوركسترالي أن يخضع اللوحة لمنطق الخلق الموسيقي فوحدة العمل الفني لديه أشبه بالبناء السيمفوني والايقاع الترديدي الذي يتبدى في الموسيقي يلوح في الجملة التشكيلية تتكرر بأنغام لونية متنزعة وتراكيب مختلفة حتى تتحقق ذروة المتعة في مجموع العمل الفني وتكوينات صلاح طاهر بعيدة عن المنطق التكعيبي الصارم وان ملكت الحس الهندسي الذي يخضعها لمنطق الوحدة التشكيلية دون أن يحد من تدفقها الفياض علي سطح اللوحة كما تنساب الألحان في العمل السيمفوني .
  تاريخ الميلاد : 12/5/1911
محل الميلاد : القاهرة
تاريخ الوفاة : 6/2/2007

 
كتلة عائلية - ألوان زيتية علي خشب صناعي - 1977

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بيتريفي- الوان زيتية علي خشب -1968

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

منظر من القرنة بالأقصر - الوان علي قماش -1944

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

حرف ( أ ) ألوان زيتية علي خشب صناعي -1987

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

لقاء الوان زيتية علي قماش -1980

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

اسكتش لمنظر بالريف الوان مائية علي ورق
13*20سم- سنة 1960

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

الي اللقاء مع فنان تشكيلي اخر
" عز الدين نجيب "
المصدر مجلة أبداع 
اصدرات بمكتبتي الخاصة
دمتم بكل خير .

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب عاصم 

الفن جميل مع اعتراضى على التصوير المجسم 

ولكن العطاء وفن التعبير جميل وموهبة جميلة ليست للجميع نفس الامكانيات 

سلمت يداااك 

ودمت بخير وسعادة 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

موضوع شيق وجميل أخي عاصم

----------


## mohameddessouki

* جميل ورائع ما قدمته انت.....وان موضوع كهذا  هو موضوع للمناقشة ...فالافكار التى تخرج بالكلمات مثلها مثل الافكار التى تخرج بريشة رسام او معول نحات تحتاج للنقاش
لدى مشكلة حقيقية وهى اننى لست مجيدا لاستخدام فنون الحاسبات والنت  وكنت اود المشاركة الفعالة فى هذا الموضوع غير اننى لا اعرف كيف انقل الصور من مكان ما الى النت
اعذرنى اخى ان شاركت بالقلم فقط
كل التحيات الطيبة لك وتهنئتى على الموضوع الجميل الذى لايقل عن اى موضوع ساخن يحتاج للمناقشة والحوار*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب عاصم 
> 
> الفن جميل مع اعتراضى على التصوير المجسم 
> 
> ولكن العطاء وفن التعبير جميل وموهبة جميلة ليست للجميع نفس الامكانيات 
> 
> سلمت يداااك 
> ...


أخي أشرف بارك الله فيك 
التصوير المجسم وهو التماثيل لذات روح  وانا أيضا لا أحبه 
بنما أبداع الفنان صلاح طاهر ذلك الفنان الصوفي وأحساسه بالحرف العربي وخا صة حرف ال هـ
يجعلني استمتع بلوحاته وأقول سبحان الله
دمت بخير

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> موضوع شيق وجميل أخي عاصم


  بارك الله فيك أخي أبن رشد

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> * جميل ورائع ما قدمته انت.....وان موضوع كهذا  هو موضوع للمناقشة ...فالافكار التى تخرج بالكلمات مثلها مثل الافكار التى تخرج بريشة رسام او معول نحات تحتاج للنقاش
> لدى مشكلة حقيقية وهى اننى لست مجيدا لاستخدام فنون الحاسبات والنت  وكنت اود المشاركة الفعالة فى هذا الموضوع غير اننى لا اعرف كيف انقل الصور من مكان ما الى النت
> اعذرنى اخى ان شاركت بالقلم فقط
> كل التحيات الطيبة لك وتهنئتى على الموضوع الجميل الذى لايقل عن اى موضوع ساخن يحتاج للمناقشة والحوار*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا بك اخي  محمد  نقل الصور امر بسيط جدا ولا يحتاج الي متخصص .
الصورة اللي تعجبك في المتصفح اشر عليها بالموس ثم كلك يمين ثم نسخ سطر العنوان
ثم التوجه الي المكان اللي تريد وضعها فيه وكلك علي اضافة صورة ثم كلك يمين ونسخ الرابط
موضوع سهل أما أن كان من الجهاز عندك فحمله علي أي موقع رفع وأنسخ الرابط ..
اسعدني تواجدك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع من أجمل ما يكون
 سلمت يداك عليه أخى الفاضل عاصم أبو ندى
 متابعة ومشاركة معكم بإذن الله  :2: 
 تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في صورة  (السيدة حاملة الريشة) التي رسمها في السنوات الأخيرة من عمره, بعد أن كان  فقد زوجته سيسكيا وأولاده الثلاثة, وتميّز معظمها بالانكسار والحزن والصمت,  حتى قيل إن رامبرانت كان يرسم نفسيته ومشاعره الشخصية من خلال رسم وجوه  المجتمع الهولندي.
 . 
 وجه وياقة ثوب, ويدان وريشة  نعام بيضاء فقط, فيغوص المشاهد في أعماق الشخصية المرسومة ليكتشف امرأة  في العقد الرابع من عمرها, أعياها مرض أو همّ ما, تبدو متألّمة, مستكينة,  راضية بقدرها, ويتعزّز هذا الإيحاء بالرضى أو الاستسلام من خلال الوضعية  البسيطة التي تتخذها اليدان, وكأن هذه السيدة هي في حضرة أمر لا حول لها  ولا قوة تجاهه. 
 لقد ضاع اسم هذه المرأة في غياهب التاريخ, ولكن للوحة  تاريخًا حافلاً. فقد بقيت لسنوات معلقة في قصر يوسوبوف في روسيا. شهدت  أفراح النظام القيصري وأتراحه. وشهدت أيضًا تسميم الراهب الشهير راسبوتين,  وإطلاق النار عليه في الغرفة التي كانت تحتل أحد جدرانها.
وللحق رمبرانت من أكثر الفنانين التشكيليين الذين أحب مشاهدة اعمالهم ودائماً تبهرنى طريقته فى إستخدام الضوء  ::h:: 
 
 بتصرف.
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## mohameddessouki

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مرحبا بك اخي  محمد  نقل الصور امر بسيط جدا ولا يحتاج الي متخصص .
> الصورة اللي تعجبك في المتصفح اشر عليها بالموس ثم كلك يمين ثم نسخ سطر العنوان
> ثم التوجه الي المكان اللي تريد وضعها فيه وكلك علي اضافة صورة ثم كلك يمين ونسخ الرابط
> موضوع سهل أما أن كان من الجهاز عندك فحمله علي أي موقع رفع وأنسخ الرابط ..
> اسعدني تواجدك


*شكرا على ارشاداتك القيمة سوف احاول واسأل الله التوفيق
محمد دسوقى*

----------


## mohameddessouki

> في صورة  (السيدة حاملة الريشة) التي رسمها في السنوات الأخيرة من عمره, بعد أن كان  فقد زوجته سيسكيا وأولاده الثلاثة, وتميّز معظمها بالانكسار والحزن والصمت,  حتى قيل إن رامبرانت كان يرسم نفسيته ومشاعره الشخصية من خلال رسم وجوه  المجتمع الهولندي.
>  . 
>  وجه وياقة ثوب, ويدان وريشة  نعام بيضاء فقط, فيغوص المشاهد في أعماق الشخصية المرسومة ليكتشف امرأة  في العقد الرابع من عمرها, أعياها مرض أو همّ ما, تبدو متألّمة, مستكينة,  راضية بقدرها, ويتعزّز هذا الإيحاء بالرضى أو الاستسلام من خلال الوضعية  البسيطة التي تتخذها اليدان, وكأن هذه السيدة هي في حضرة أمر لا حول لها  ولا قوة تجاهه. 
>  لقد ضاع اسم هذه المرأة في غياهب التاريخ, ولكن للوحة  تاريخًا حافلاً. فقد بقيت لسنوات معلقة في قصر يوسوبوف في روسيا. شهدت  أفراح النظام القيصري وأتراحه. وشهدت أيضًا تسميم الراهب الشهير راسبوتين,  وإطلاق النار عليه في الغرفة التي كانت تحتل أحد جدرانها.
> وللحق رمبرانت من أكثر الفنانين التشكيليين الذين أحب مشاهدة اعمالهم ودائماً تبهرنى طريقته فى إستخدام الضوء 
>  
>  بتصرف.


*ان الضعف هو الصفة الاكثر وضوحا من الحزن......كما ان هذا الوضع هو السائد عند المصورين فهذ الوضع اشبه بالموناليزا

اختار موفق اختى جيهان*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الموضوع ده جميل قوى وفعلا استفدت منه حاحات كتير 
تسلم ايديكو فعلا على الفن الجميل ده

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*
لوحة ازهار الريح للرسام البريطاني جون ووليام ووترهاوس

*

----------


## mohameddessouki

> *
> لوحة ازهار الريح للرسام البريطاني جون ووليام ووترهاوس
> 
> *


*لوحة جميلة حقا وان كانت سهلة التنفيذ*

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع بالطبع رائع الاستاذ العزيز عاصم أبو ندى
الحقيقة كنت فى طريقى لتنفيذ نفس الفكرة 
ولكن بشكل أعمق يكاد كون تخصصى..
توارد أفكار عجيب..
جزاك الله كل الخير على ما تمتع به أعيننا من فن راق
وتقبل خالص تحياتى،

----------


## mohameddessouki

*يمكن حد يفتكر ان احنا معندناش فنانين عالميين مع اننا من اول الناس اللى استخدموا النحت

اليكم فنان مصرى عظيم




المثال المصري المميز محمود مختار، أحد الفنانين الرواد القلائل في فن النحت وصاحب تمثال نهضة مصر الشهير وله متحف باسمه قائم إلى الآن، متحف الفنان محمود مختار الذي يعد قبلة لدارسي الفنون في مصر وشاهد على فترة تاريخية وسياسية هامة.
نشأ محمود مختار في نواحي مدينة المنصورة وتحديدا بقرية نشا إحدى قري محافظة الدقهلية وكان مولدة في (‏10‏ مايو ‏[1891‏] وكانت لإنتقالاتة الكثيرة بين ربوع مصر وخاصة ين الصعيد والمنصورة وإ ختلاف الطبيعة ما بين المنطقتين أثر كبير في تشكيل وعيه الفني للمرحلة الجديدة في حياته وأثر ذلك واضح فيما أشٌتهرت به أعماله من دمج بين الأنماط المختلفة للفن المصري عبر العصور.
قدم محمود مختار إلي القاهرة عام‏1902‏ وعاش في احيائها القديمة، والذي على مقربة منه افتتحت مدرسة الفنون الجميلة، بحى "درب الجماميز" عام ‏1908، فكانت مدخل الصبى إلى مستقبل غير متوقع، بعد أن التحق بصف أول دفعة، وهو في السابعة عشرة من عمره. بدت موهبة مختار ساطعة للأساتذة الأجانب، مما حدى بهم إلى تخصيص "مرسم خاص" له، ضمن مبنى المدرسة، لإعداد منحوتاته به، من تماثيل، وأشكال تستعيد مشاهد الريف، وملامح رفاق الحي. موهبته أيضاً دفعت راعى المدرسة، الأمير يوسف كمال، إلى أن يبتعث الصبي، إلى باريس، كى يتم دراسته هناك. ومثلما نشأ مايكل آنجلو في رعاية الأمير الفلورنسي لورينزو دي ميديشي، فقد نشأ محمود مختار في رعاية الأمير المصري يوسف كمال. وتلقى مختار أول الدروس في الفن في المدرسة الملحقة بقصر الأمير يوسف كمال بالقاهرة.
لكن نشأته الريفية ارست في وجدانه جذور الانتماء حتى انه أثناء الدراسة في باريس بعد تخرجه عام 1911 أبدع تمثالين احدهما لخالد بن الوليد والثاني لطارق بن زياد وكلاهما من قادة الجيوش الإسلامية, كما اتخذ من الفلاح والفلاحة رموزاً قوية للنهضة والحرية التي كانت تسود المناخ الاجتماعي المصري آنذاك
كان المناخ الفني العام الذي عاصره محمود مختار أثناء اقامته في باريس حتى عودته للقاهرة عام 1921 وطوال تردده عليها إلى ان توفي عام 1934, مفعماً بالاساليب المستحدثة والبدع, لكنها لم تؤثر على إبداعه بشكل جذري, لانه كان يعرف كيف يقف من الحركة الثقافية العالمية موقف الرائد المساهم وليس التابع المتلقي, رغم أنه كان محاطاً بالاتجاهات الفنية العديدة التي ظهرت في أوروبا آنذاك, لكنه احتفظ بانتمائه وفكره المستقل وذكائه الذي مكنه من اثراء ابداعه بافكار عصره مستنداً إلى تراث فريد من الفن المصري القديم مضيفاً بصمته الخاصة التي اقتربت من حدود الكمال مع نصب (نهضة مصر) الذي جمع بين الحيوية والدنيونية والجاذبية والإثارة والجلال والهيبة وعظمة البناء ودقة الاداء.
استلهم مختار موضوعاته من الحياة المصرية والمشاعر الاجتماعية العامة واستعار رموزاً وأوضاعاً تراثية في تمثالي الوجهين البحري والقبلي... واذا كان مايكل انجلو قد بعث النحت الاغريقي الكلاسيكي فقد ادى مختار نفس الدور بالنسبة للفن المصري القديم مصيفاً اليه الحيوية والدنيونية ومخلصاً إياه من الجمود والاخروية.. وحين فاز بالميدالية الذهبية في صالون باريس عام 1929 على تمثال (عروس النيل) كان ذلك تقديراً لمراعاته لبعدي الاصالة والمعاصرة
لقد خاطب مختار بتماثيله الآمال والاحلام والوجدان واثار الخواطر وجسد الخيال وامتزجت مشاعره بمشاعر قومه فسيطرت عليه فكرة نهضة مصر أثناء اقامته في باريس, لم يكن تمثالاً لشخص أو تكليفاً من هيئة بل احساساً نابعاً من اعماقه ولم يكن يدري ان شعبه سيطالب باقامته صرحاً جرانيتياً مهيباً لم يزل يتصدر الطريق إلى جامعة القاهرة.. هكذا جاء التمثال موازياً لثورة 1919 وكان مختار يقول (لست صاحب التمثال بل الشعب هو صاحبه).
يصور امرأة واقفة في ملابس الفلاحة المصرية ترفع عن وجهها الحجاب بيسراها، بينما يمناها مفرودة لتلمس بأصابعها رأس تمثال أبى الهول الذي يفرد قائمتيه الأماميتين في تعبير عن النهوض. في هذا التمثال يشير الفنان إلى الشعب المصري بالفلاحة ألام.. فالمصريون يطلقون على بلدهم (أمنا مصر) وهو رمز يختلف عن صورة الوطن في بلاد أخرى، عند الإنجليز مثلا رمز الوطن هو الاسد وعند الأمريكيين الوطن هو فتاة لعوب.. وهكذا.. أبوالهول يرمز إلى تاريخ مصر في فترات عظمتها وقوتها ونهضتها، فالاعتماد على العظمة السابقة كنموذج ومثال يسعى المعاصرون إلى بلوغه بازاحة ما يعوق التقدم والرقى وما يحجب الرؤية هو طريق النهضة وبلوغ مماثل معاصر للمجد القديم. التكوين الهرمى يكمل معنى الرسوخ والثقة والايمان بالمستقبل، وقد نزع الفنان عن أبى الهول المعنى الدينى القديم الذي يصوره كائنا مقدسا واخرجه من صورته الثابتة عندما افترض انه ينتفض ليتحرك وينهض وجسد هذه الصورة المتخيلة محتفظا له بالجلال والهيبة ليستنهض الهمم ويخيف الأعداء.. وفى نفس الوقت حافظ على الكتلة النحتية الراسخة التي ميزت تماثيل القدماء لتحقيق هدف مشترك هو البقاء والخلود
سافر محمود مختار عام ‏1911 إلى باريس ليعرض نموذج لتمثاله الشهير نهضة مصر، بمعرض شهير آنذاك وهو معرض الفنانين الفرنسيين ‏1920 ونال عليه شهادة الشرف من القائمين على المعرض، ذلك التشريف الذي جعل بعض المفكرين البارزين في ذلك الوقت وحدا بهم إلى ضرورة إقامة التمثال في أحد ميادين القاهرة الكبرى.لأنجاز ذلك الهدف الشعبي في ذلك الوقت، تمت الدعوة إلى تنظيم اكتتاب شعبي لإقامة التمثال وساهمت فيه الحكومة، وتحقق الحلم وكشف عنه الستار عام‏ 1928 ولا زال قائماً إلى الآن أمام حديقة الحيوان بالقاهرة.
عاش الفنان الرائد حياة عريضة مملؤة بقصص النجاح والتفوق والصراع من اجل وضع فن النحت في أعلى مكانة من المجتمع الذي كان يعادى صناعة التماثيل ويعتبرها امتداداً لصناعة الاصنا. وقد وضع الفنان موهبته في خدمة الحركة الوطنية معبراً بتماثيله عن المرحلة الاجتماعية والسياسية التي عاشها: مرحلة النهضة والبحث عن الشخصية المحلية في اعقاب ثورة 1919. ولقد حظى فنه باحترام وتقدير الاوساط الفرنسية الرسمية في المجال الفنى، واكتسب في نفس الوقت تأييداً حماسياً من جماهير الشعب المصري التي اشعلت هذه الثورة الوطنية. قد كان مختار أول فنان يعرض عملاً فنياً في معرض عالمى بباريس، كما كان أول فنان مصري يكسب جائزة من صالون باريس متفوقاً على فنانيها، فقد نال الميدالية الذهبية لمعرض الفنانين الفرنسيين السنوى الذي يقام في السراى الكبرى (جراند باليه) عن نموذجه المصغر لتمثال نهضة مصر. الذي نفذه بعد ذلك منحوتاً في حجر الجرانيت الوردى ليقام في أكبر ميادين القاهرة. كما فاز بجائزة من معرض صالون باريس عام 1925 عن تمثاله "لأم كلثوم".. وكان أول فنان عربى يقيم معرضاً شخصياً لتماثيله في باريس. وتكثل اعماله نقطة البداية الرائعة لحركة فن النحت الحديث، ليس في مصر وحدها ة لكن في البلاد العربية كلها.. ذلك لانه حقق في حياته القصيرة شهرة واسعة وحظى بتكريم جماهيرى لم يفز به أى فنان مصري آخر، سواء في حياته أو بعد وفاته.. فهو الفنان الوحيد الذي استقبلته مظاهرات الترحيب بالإسكندرية عند عودته إلى مصر من أوروبا ليقيم تمثالاً يخلد ثورتها الوطنية بعد ان كانت تماثيل الميادين لاتصور سوى الملوك والقادة من الافراد.. وقد تبرع الفلاحون بملاليمهم وقروشهم لتغطية نفقات اقامة هذا التمثال. فبعد انتهاء الحرب العظمى (1914-1918) بدأت تتجمع نذر الثورة على الاستعمار الانجليزى في مصر تحت شعارات ثلاث: الاستقلال والعدالة والدستور.. وبدأ يتكون حزب الوفد بزعامة سعد زغلول، وكان للحزب تنظيمه السرى الذي أطلق على نفسه اسم "اليد السوداء".
نحت محمود مختار تمثالي الزعيم المصري الشعبي سعد زغلول بالقاهرة والأسكندرية في الفترة ما بين عامي 1930-1932.‏*

----------


## mohameddessouki

*موناليزا (بالإيطالية: Mona Lisa) أو الجيوكاندا (بالفرنسية: La Joconde‏) هي لوحة رسمها الإيطالي ليوناردو دا فينشي. يعتبرها النقاد والفنانون واحدة من أفضل الأعمال على مر تاريخ الرسم. حجم اللوحة صغير نسبيا مقارنة مع مثيلاتها حيث يبلغ 30 إنشا ارتفاعا و 21 إنشا عرضا.

بدأ دا فينشي برسم اللوحة في عام 1503 م، وانتهى منها جزئيا بعد ثلاث أو أربع أعوام، فيما تم الانتهاء من أجزاء من اللوحة عام 1510. وهي لسيدة إيطالية تدعى ليزا ديل جيوكوندو (1479-1542) زوجة للتاجر الفلورنسي فرانشيسكو جوكوندو صديق دا فينشى والذي طلب منه رسم اللوحة لزوجته عام 1503.

للمشاهد العادي أهم ما يميز لوحة الموناليزا هو نظرة عينيها والابتسامة الغامضة التي قيل إن دا فينشي كان يستأجر مهرجا لكى يجعل الموناليزا تحافظ على تلك الابتسامة طوال الفترة التي يرسمها فيها. إختلف النقاد والمحللين بتفسير تلك البسمة، وتراوحت الآراء بسر البسمة بدرجات مختلفة إبتدأ من "إبتسامة أم دا فينشي" وانتهاءا "بعقدة جنسية مكبوته لديه".


منظر موناليزا المجسم 3D في الشكل الهرمىإلا أن ما يميز لوحة الموناليزا هي تقديم لتقنيات رسم مبتكرة جدا (ما تزال سائدة إلى الآن). فقبل الموناليزا كانت لوحات الشخصيات وقتها للجسم بشكل كامل وترسم مقدمة الصدر إما إسقاطا جانبيا لا يعطي عمقا واضحا للصورة (و هي الأغلب) وإما أماميا مباشرا للشخص وبنفس العيب. فكان دا فينشي أول من قدم الإسقاط المتوسط الذي يجمع بين الجانب والأمام في لوحات الأفراد. وبذلك قدم مبدأ الرسم المجسم. يمكن ملاحظة الشكل الهرمي الذي يعطي التجسيم في اللوحة حيث تقع اليدين على قاعدتي الهرم المتجاورتين بينما تشكل جوانب الأكتاف مع الرأس جانبين متقابلين للهرم. هذه التقنية كانت ثورية وقتها وهي التي أعطت دفعا يجبر المشاهد إلى التوجه إلى أعلى الهرم وهو الرأس. هذا الأسلوب تم تقليده فورا من قبل عظماء الرسامين الإيطالين المعاصرين له مثل رافئيل. كما قدم ليوناردو تقنية جدا في هذه اللوحة وهي تقنية الرسم المموه، حيث لا يوجد خطوط محددة للملامح بل تتداخل الألوان بصورة ضبابية لتشكل الشكل. نفس التتقنية الضبابية إعتمدها ليوناردو ليعطي انطباع العمق في الخلفية. حيث يتناقس وضوح الصورة في الخلفية كلما إبتعدت التفاصيل. وهي تقنية لم تكن معروفة قبل هذه اللوحة وأعطت إحساسا بالواقيعة بصورة لا مثيل لها ضمن ذلك الوقت. فرسومات ذلك العصر كانت تعطي نفس الوضوع لجميع محتويات اللوحة. هذه التقنية مكنته ممن دمج خلفيتين مختلفتين تماما ويستحيل الجمع بينها في الواقع؛ فالخلفية على يمين السيدة تختلف في الميل والعمق وخط الأفق عن الخلفية التي على اليسار. بحيث تظهر كل خلفية وكأنها رسمت من ارتفاعات إفقية مختلفة للرسام.


أحد أعمال رافئيل، حيث يظهر تقليده لعمق دا فينشييعتقد أن الصورة الحالية غير كاملة إذ يوجد لوحات منسوخة من قبل رافائيل للموناليزا تظهر تفاصيل جانبية إضافية يعتقد بأنها قد أتلفت سابقا عند نقل اللوحة من إطار إلى إطار أخر. فرانشيسكو زوج الموناليزا لم يستلم اللوحة من دا فينشي، كون دا فينشي أخذ وقتا طويلا برسمها، ويعتقد بأن دا فينشي كان يسافر حاملا اللوحة معه ليعرض إسلوبه الجديد ومهاراته.

جلب ليوناردو الصورة إلى فرنسا عام 1516 م واشتريت من قبل ملك فرنسا فرنسيس الأول. وضعت الصورة أولا في قصر شاتوفونتابلو ثم نقلت إلى قصر فرساي. بعد الثورة الفرنسية علقها نابليون الأول بغرفة نومه. واللوحة تعرض حاليا في متحف اللوفر في باريس فرنسا.

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

البوم الذكريات 


   Back   Oil On Canvas   The Old Album 
   110 × 85  Cm
      2006

للمبدع إيمان مالكي. 


في شطحة نوعية وكمية اضيء على الفن الحديث مع ايمان مالكي . 



متمكن ومبدع وخلاق لابعد الدرجات. 

يحاكي الواقع وقد يدخل المتأمل لأعماله الى عالم من المناخوليا الهستيرية  لعدم 
التمكن من التمييز ايهما الاصدق والاقرب الى القلب والنفس البشريه 
هل الاصل المقتبس عنه.
او الصورة المقتبسه بطريقة ساحره....

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ذاكرة منزل...

 


  Memory of that house 
   Oil on canvas

  83 × 58  Cm 

      2001 

الموقع الرسمي للفنان

http://imanmaleki.com/en/

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عز الدين نجيب
بين فن " المستوى"
وفـــــن " التأثير"
ولد عام 1940
يذكر أسمه بالمعارك! , لا يكاد يخرج من معركة حتى تراه مستعدا لاشتباك جديد !
كتب القصة القصيرة, ومارس فن التصوير , وغرق في العمل الجماهيري , وكتب النقد التشكيلي , وهو في كل مجال من تلك المجالات كان يقاتل من أجل فرض ما يعتقد أنه صواب, وكان من طبعيا أن يتعرض للكثير من العسف , واضطراب الامن , وتبديد العديد من اللوحات .
إن مجال الابداع عنده , ومجال العمل الجماهيري توحدا في هدف واحد هو " الاتصال والتأثيرفي الجماهير " فلم يعنه فيما يظن , أن يكون فنانا شاملا , موهوبا بقدر ما يهمه أن يحقق دفء التلاقي , وسخونة الصراع ! ولهذا كان يتنقل من مجال لأخر دون أن يفقد توازنه وحرارته , ففي الوقت الذي كان يعمل فيه مديرا لقصر ثقافة كفر الشيخ استغرقه العمل  الجماهيري , وانصرف أو كاد ... عن ممارسة أي لون من ألوان الفن التشكيلي أو الكتابه , للدرجة التي تظن معها أنه وجد خلاصه , واستقر علي أختيار , فإذ به يفاجئك بعد أنتقاله إلي الإشراف علي القصر التاريخي " المسافر خانة" بالأستعداد لمعرض , واندماجه في الرسم , وقتاله منذ اللوحة الأولي ضد الأساليب الفنية لفناني القصر الراسخين ! يستفزه الهدوء , ويحركه الحماس الدائم الاشتعال 


     عمالقة الجبل -1983 45*55سم ( الوان أكليرك علي ورق)]


   [size="5"]    البهلونات -1976 - 60*80 سم ( أصباغ وشمع)[/
size]


   دائرة الخناجر -1976
أصباغ مع زيت جاف (60*80)


   ثلاثية الأحجار -1975
100*110 سم( زيت علي قماش)

   من وحي سيناء -1983 ( ألوان أكليريك )

  شجرة الصبار-1974
80*100سم ( زيت علي قماش)

  صانع المفاتيح الضرير -1969
80*100سم ( زيت علي قماش)


  فتاة من سيناء-1984
60*80سم ( اكليريك علي قماش )[/center]

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> موضوع من أجمل ما يكون
>  سلمت يداك عليه أخى الفاضل عاصم أبو ندى
>  متابعة ومشاركة معكم بإذن الله 
>  تحياتى


  الاجمل تواجدك فيه

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> الموضوع ده جميل قوى وفعلا استفدت منه حاحات كتير 
> تسلم ايديكو فعلا على الفن الجميل ده


  ويسلم زوقك الرفيع

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> موضوع بالطبع رائع الاستاذ العزيز عاصم أبو ندى
> الحقيقة كنت فى طريقى لتنفيذ نفس الفكرة 
> ولكن بشكل أعمق يكاد كون تخصصى..
> توارد أفكار عجيب..
> جزاك الله كل الخير على ما تمتع به أعيننا من فن راق
> وتقبل خالص تحياتى،


  استاذة ندي الموضوع موضوعك بالتاكيد ونظرتك المتخصصة سوف تضيف لنا نحن المتلقين ارشدات عن مواطن الجمال في الفن الراقي ... 
المنتدي يزخر بالفنانين التشكيليين مثل الاستاذة غادة والاستاذ حكيم عيون اللي ها موت واعرف اسمه الحقيقي رغم اشك انه احد ثلاث اسماء بالمنتدي وايضا لا ننسي المهندس جمال الشربيني ... عزرا خرجت عن النص علي قولت حكيم عيون .
في انتظار ابدعاتك استاذة ندي

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> *يمكن حد يفتكر ان احنا معندناش فنانين عالميين مع اننا من اول الناس اللى استخدموا النحت
> 
> اليكم فنان مصرى عظيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> المثال المصري المميز محمود مختار، أحد الفنانين الرواد القلائل في فن النحت وصاحب تمثال نهضة مصر الشهير وله متحف باسمه قائم إلى الآن، متحف الفنان محمود مختار الذي يعد قبلة لدارسي الفنون في مصر وشاهد على فترة تاريخية وسياسية هامة.
> 
> ...


دمت بخير

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك أ/ عصام
على الموضوع
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ايران فعلاً فيها رسامين من أجمل ما يكونوا .. لوحات ايمان مالكي مذهلة وخلابة بطريقة غير عادية
أثرني بجمال لوحاته






***

لازلنا مع الفن الايراني والفنان العالمي محمود فريشخان والذي تباع لوحاته بملايين الدولارات

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

موضوع وفكره رائعه
والفن التشكيلى من اروع الفنون لمن يتذوقه
شكرا أستاذ عاصم
وإختيارك هايل ابن رشد
وخاصة الصوره الأولى
نشعر وكأنها حقيقه
وياريت يكون فى جاليرى مشابه ولكن يكون بأيدى أعضاء ابناء مصر
وسأكون أول المشاركات
على قدى طبعا

دمتم بكل الود

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

[[center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الفنان عبد الهادي الجزار
والتعبير عن الجماعة 
ولد بالاسكندرية في مارس 19525
وتوفي بالقاهرة في مارس 1966
من بين فناني مصر الراحلين الذين يجدر بنا إعادة تأمل أعمالهم – خاصة في هذه الايام – يلمع أسم عبد الهادي الجزار براقا متألقا , ومشيرا إلي نوعية من الرؤية الفنية النابعة من صميم البيئة الشعبية المصرية , بل إن مجرد ذكر أسم الجزار – عند المتابعين للحركة الفنية المصرية الحديثة – فإنه يستدعي إلي الذاكرة مئات الصور والخيالات والرموز التي استطاعت أن تجسد روح الشعب المصري وتقاليده وأفكاره , كما أنه يستدعي إلي الذهن ذلك الصدق الفني الذي كان يشع من لوحاته ورسومه فينتقل مباشرة إلي قلب المشاهد , مقدما الدليل علي أن بلاغة الفن وقوة تأثيره لا تكمن في قوالبه الجمالية التقليدية , وإنما في شحنته التعبيرية وما تحدثه من هزة للرائي . [/center

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> تسلم أيدك أ/ عصام
> على الموضوع


وسلمت من كل شر أستاذ أحمد
بارك الله لنا فيك ووفقك الله دمت بكل خير

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> موضوع وفكره رائعه
> والفن التشكيلى من اروع الفنون لمن يتذوقه
> شكرا أستاذ عاصم
> وإختيارك هايل ابن رشد
> وخاصة الصوره الأولى
> نشعر وكأنها حقيقه
> وياريت يكون فى جاليرى مشابه ولكن يكون بأيدى أعضاء ابناء مصر
> وسأكون أول المشاركات
> على قدى طبعا
> ...


 فكرة جميلة " جاليري بالوان أبناء مصر"
  افكارك حلوة بحلاوة ماء النيل دمت بخير بنت ... مصرية 100%

----------


## سوما

جاليرى هايل بصراحة , :good: , وعجبنى اوى اللوحات اللى فيه وخصوصا للفنان المبدع إيمان المالكى .. :2: 
يسلم أفكارك أ. عاصم  :M (32):  ويسلم مجهود الجميع .. :f2: 
تحياتى وتقديري .. :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*William Bouguereau*
1905 - 1825

----------


## eng nada assem

لماذ انتم مقتصرون على الرجال فهناك ايضا فنانات :Smart: 
الفنانة نجوى العشرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

chateau4.jpg
chateau3.jpg
chateau4.jpg


مجموعة أعمال تمثل [القصر الأسوَد] 
جسد فيها سيزان غرابة القصر الذي تتناقض بنيته الهندسية
مع فوضى الأغصان والنباتات الملتفة حوله بواسطة تناغمات لونية 
و شكلية دقيقة هذا القصر شيد خلال القرن التاسع عشر في منطقة
بروفونس داخل غابة كثيفة.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

780px-Claude_Monet,_Impression,_soleil_levant,_1872.jpg

تعتبر لوحة الشمس المشرقة أو كما يطلق عليها بالفرنسية soleil levant
من لوحات كلود التي أثارت جدلا واسعا فـ مجال الفن لأنها تمردت على المدرسة  الواقعية عندما أهمل كلود مونيه الخط و اعتنى بالمساحة اللونية لكن بعد  ذلك أصبحت مدرسة تضم كل من ثار على الأساليب و المعتقدات القديمة بحثا عن  مساحة حرية أكبر.. 
هذه اللوحة المثيرة من خلال أسلوبها المتفرد والمستقل عن عباءة الأساليب  الكلاسيكيّة عرضت فـ الصالون الرسمي للفوتوغرافي [ ندار] سنة 1874، و سميت  بالانطباعية عندما استهزأ الناقد [لويس ليروي] بنتاج [ كلود مونيه] (انني  مجرد انطباع في القدمين انني سكين لوحة الألوان المنتقمة) كانت هذه هي  الجملة التهكمية

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## عاصم ابوندي

هنا القاهرة ... هنا أبناء مصر 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اسعد الله اوقاتكم .. منذ زمن بعيد لم اكن اتوقع أن حبي للفن التشكيلي كمتلقى ومستمتع به .. وكانت مجلة إبداع في مكتبتة المنزل وما تحوي من تاريخ ولوحات لفنانين مصريين والتي نقلت منها ما اشركتكم به في موضوع حاز أعجابكم واضفتم إليه من تذوقكم للإبداع الكثير .. لم أكن اتوقع أن يثمر هذا الحب فنانة في بيتي  ::  وأنه سياتي يوم اضيف من أعمالها مشاركة هنا .. ياسمين عاصم تخرجت هذا العام وهي الرابعة علي مستوى كليتها " تربية فنية عين شمس " .. الحمد لله اعزائي واصدقائي .. اشكر الله أن وهبني تلك الفنانة التي حققت ما لم استطيع ممارسته إلا بعشق الرؤيا والتمتع بالإبداع وقرأته من الوانه وخطوطه .. ربما لا تكون أعمالها التي اعرضها اليوم بكفاءة ومهارة الفنانين الكبار .. ولكن بعض أعمالها في ممارسة التعلم .. أنه الوجب الاكاديمي التي شاركت به في معارض الكلية وحازت علي تقدير دكاترتها ومعلميها ...اردت أن اشارككم فرتحي بها وأملي في أن تواصل حبها للريشة والتوال والألوان لتصل لما تتمنا ... 
 مع خالص تحياتي وامنياتي بقضاء وقت ممتع ..

----------


## اسكندرانى

تحياتى لكل المبدعين والمتذوقين 
بالفن يرتقى الانسان ويحيى

----------


## ابن البلد

> هنا القاهرة ... هنا أبناء مصر 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اسعد الله اوقاتكم .. منذ بعيد لم اكن اتوقع أن حبي للفن التشكيلي كمتلقى ومستمتع به .. وكانت مجلة إبداع في مكتبتة المنزل وما تحوي من تارخ ولوحات لفنانين مصريين والتي نقلت منها ما اشركتكم به في موضوع حاز أعجابكم واضفتم إليه من تذوقكم للإبداع الكثير .. لم أكن اتوقع أن يثمر هذا الحب لفنانة في بيتي  وأنه سياتي يوم اضيف من أعمالها مشاركة هنا .. ياسمين عاصم تخرجت هذا العام وهي الرابعة علي مستوى كليتها " تربة فنية عين شمس " .. الحمد لله اعزائي واصدقائي .. اشكر الله أن وهبني تلك الفنانة التي حققت ما لم استطع ممارسته إلا بعشق الؤيا والتمتع بالإبداع وقرأته من الوانه وخطوطه .. ربما لا تكون أعمالها التي اعرضها اليوم بكفاءة ومهارة الفنانين الكبار .. ولكنها أعمالها في ممارسة التعلم .. أنها الوجب الاكاديمي التي شاركت به في معارض الكلية وحازت علي تقدير دكاترتها ومعلميها ...اردت أن اشارككم فرتحي بها وأملي في أن تواصل حبها للريشة والتوال والألوان لتصل لما تتمنا ... 
>  مع خالص تحياتي وامنياتي بقضاء وقت ممتع ..


رائع بكل المقاييس
 :y:   :y: 
تسلم ايديها وربنا يبارك لك فيها وفي موهبتها 
بالتوفيق دائما

----------

